#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Мартин Скорцезе "Молчание"

## Юй Кан

Эндрю Гарфилд, Адам Драйвер и Лиам Нисон в потрясающе красивой и жестокой исторической драме Мартина Скорсезе о поездке двух португальских священников в Японию. XVII век. Падре Родригеш и Гарупе отправляются в японскую глушь, чтобы найти своего пропавшего наставника падре Феррейру и оказать помощь местным христианам, терпящим унижение, страх и насилие за свою веру. Преодолев тяжелый путь, они находят христианскую церковь в зловонных катакомбах, но не падают духом. Даже тогда, когда глубинку настигает отряд карателей, который заставляет христиан отречься и наступить на католический крест. Упрямцев каратели жестоко казнят, привязав на палки в море под палящим солнцем. Родгригеш дает себе слово добраться до главного инквизитора и во что бы то ни стало разыскать Феррейру, который, по слухам, тоже предал свою веру… 

Но фильм, по сути, не о тяжком пути европейских христианских миссионеров в буддийской Японии того времени и даже не о мастерском "перевоспитании" христиан яп. буддистами, а, фактически, о Вере. При этом по ходу фильма даются два примера буддистско-христианских диспутов.

Иначе говоря, кроме глубокого нравственно-философского содержания, "Молчание" имеет серьёзное художественно-познавательное значение.
Р-р-рекомендую! : )

----------

